# WNBA Draft Set for April 17



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Official 2004 Draft Site 

There is a nice amount of information there. What caught my eye was what I read on the NBA.com site.



> *Considered the deepest in talent and versatility in league history*, the 2004 WNBA Draft tips off at noon ET Saturday on ESPN and NBA TV


Is that true? What players do you think will be big stars out of this draft class?


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Is that true? What players do you think will be big stars out of this draft class?


This draft is loaded with talent.

Diana Taurasi
Alana Beard
Nicole Powell
Lindsay Whalen
Chandi Jones
Kelly Mazzante


Who do you guys want your team to draft?

Washington will pick Beard of course. I'm hoping that Chandi Jones falls low enough for Indiana to pick her, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Washington is loaded with guards. It will be interesting to see what happens. 

I will be attending the draft. Looking forward to seeing how it goes down.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

My favorite team is the Fever and I wish they could somehow trade up and grab Alana Beard.

Alana Beard + Tamika Catchings
:thinking: :drool:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> 
> 
> Alana Beard + Tamika Catchings
> :thinking: :drool:



NO!NO!NO! Whoa! That is too scary to think about! If that was to happen, every other team should just give up on the season and hand Indiana the championship trophy. I hope Houston can somehow get Chandi Jones. We want to keep her near.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 040</b>!
> My favorite team is the Fever and I wish they could somehow trade up and grab Alana Beard.
> 
> Alana Beard + Tamika Catchings
> :thinking: :drool:


Indiana is my favorite team as well. I'm still a bit disappointed about the team trading their number three pick for Kelly Miller and the number nine pick.

Nicole Powell and Tamika wouldn't have been too bad either.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Here is Lieberman's breakdown of the draft...

LINK




> X-Factor
> Hayden, who averaged 14.7 points and 10.3 rebounds in her career as a Gator, was projected to be a top-five draft pick, possibly as high as third overall above Stanford's Nicole Powell. Hayden, a 6-foot-4 center who blocked 357 shots and notched 50 double-doubles in college, had a fantastic senior season and was in the best shape of her career. And Hayden only increased her stock with solid performances in the NCAA Tournament, then earned second-team All-America honors.
> 
> During a pick-up game on April 1, however, Hayden suffered a broken foot, an injury that's expected to sideline her for eight-to-10 weeks. As a result, some coaches and general managers might have cooled on Hayden, who was expected to be the top post taken. Now, she might drop to the eighth or ninth pick.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Diana Taurasi and Chandi Jones to Pheonix Mercury.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

1 -	Phoenix Mercury -	Diana Taurasi, G, Connecticut	
2 -	Washington Mystics -	Alana Beard, G, Duke 
3 -	Charlotte Sting -	Nicole Powell, G/F, Stanford 
4 -	Connecticut Sun -	Lindsay Whalen, G, Minnesota	
5 -	New York Liberty -	Shameka Christon, G/F, Arkansas 
6 -	Minnesota Lynx -	Nicole Ohlde, C, Kansas State 
7 -	Minnesota Lynx -	Vanessa Hayden, C, Florida	
8 -	Phoenix Mercury -	Chandi Jones, G/F, Houston	
9 -	Indiana Fever -	Ebony Hoffman, C, Southern Cal 
10 -	Sacramento Monarchs -	Rebekkah Brunson, F, Georgetown	
11 -	Detroit Shock -	Iciss Tillis, C/F, Duke	
12 -	Los Angeles Sparks -	Christi Thomas, F, Georgia	
13 - Detroit Shock - Shereka Wright, F, Purdue

[Draft Board]


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

cool, Nuria Martinez has been drafted by the Monarchs in the 3rd round, she's a great PG

I'm not a WNBA expert, is there any possibility of Nuria going to Sacto????


----------



## Tobias (Aug 5, 2002)

why was Ye Li not selected?? 
...moreover, why is she not in the prospect list, was she (and the other 2 Chinese women) not allowed in the draft after all?


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Lieberman Draft Grades 



> The first few picks in Saturday's WNBA draft played out as expected. But which teams fared the best? Are there any trades in the making? What will Sacramento do with another 4? Which players were selected that we didn't expect to see drafted? And what's up with Penn State's Kelly Mazzante being the second Lady Lion selected?
> 
> Answers to all those questions and a look at how all 13 teams fared on draft day (listed in order of draft pick):


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Phoenix Trades Chandi Jones to Detroit 



> Phoenix traded Jones to Detroit for Sheila Lambert and two of the Shock's draft picks Saturday, forward Shereka Wright at No. 13 and point guard Erika Valek at 23rd. Wright and Valek were teammates at Purdue.
> 
> Later, the Mercury traded their 27th pick, Oklahoma's Maria Villarroel to Houston for the Comets' 26th pick, 6-foot-8 UC Santa Barbara center Lindsay Taylor.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Boy I can really see the Shock winning another championship ths year. 

Jones/Cash/Ford/Tillis/Tweety/Riley etc.... Whew!



I can't wait til the Comets play them on July 15th.


----------

